# So, what exactly do I need?



## skibler (May 3, 2011)

Hey guys. I have been reading for weeks about keeping aquariums. I have a good BASIC idea about all the terms in the hobby. I rescued 2 turtles a couple weeks ago, and have since started a pretty large indoor pond for them. This will leave me with an empty 55 gallon, which came with the turtles. I have with it, a Visi Therm 100 watt heater, a smaller heater which I do not know the name of or wattage, and a Whisper 30-60 filter. I hope those names will give you a better idea about my tank.

Now, I easily keep my takes in mid seventies to low eighties with the setup I have now. 

I have several questions. First since the turtles have been living in there for years, would that sort of be cycling? Or is something else needed? Also, would the bubbles given off by the filter create enough oxygen for fish? 

I guess I will start of with those questions for now. I sort of want to create a planted tank, along with maybe a smaller species of catfish. Let me know if I am on the right track!


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Turtles are dirty I have a Red Eared Slider and his tank is always filthy. If you just moved the turtles out I would probably start with cleaning the tank throughly, others may say differently. But I don't think you want the dirtyness of a turtle moving over to your fish.

One of the first things needed for oxygen exchange is the stiring of the water surface through adgitation. with minimal fish stock in the tank this could be sufficient. If you see your fish at the surface gulping air increase the ammount of air being added to the tank with either a powerhead of an air pump.

heater if it works then no worries there.

Filter 30-60 should be OK for a 55G tank of course that also depends on how you stock it with fish.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would do a balanced, leiden, natrual or whatever you call it planted tank.

What you need is a tank,substrate, plants, water, and light.

Check out the beaslbob build threads here.

my .02


----------



## skibler (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies guys!

I feed my turtles in a different tank, and do about 25% water changes weekly, and full water changes bi- weekly. I cant stand a dirty tank.

Beaslbob, I will defiantly check out your threads. Thanks. Any other tips?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

You should be pretty well set. A 300W heater would work better. Easiest thing to do for a cycle, let it go and check the parameters for a few weeks. As long as there is good surface agitation or a bubbler in the tank, you should have sufficiant oxygen. If you want a planted tank, start out with at least a 50/50 mix or layered plant substrate.


----------

